# Kurt Felix ist tot



## DER SCHWERE (19 Mai 2012)

St. Gallen - Kurt Felix ist am vergangenen Mittwoch einer langjährigen Krebserkrankung erlegen. Er wurde am Samstag in St. Gallen beigesetzt. Das sagte seine Frau Paola. Sein Tod war bis zur Beerdigung geheim gehalten worden.

Kurt Felix hat mit der Unterhaltungsshow "Verstehen Sie Spaß?" ein Stück deutscher Fernsehgeschichte geschrieben. In der Show wurden Menschen mit versteckter Kamera gefilmt, während ihnen Streiche gespielt wurden.

Felix moderierte die Sendung von 1981 bis 1990, insgesamt 53 Ausgaben der Show gab er sein Gesicht, er war damit einer der erfolgreichsten Showmaster im deutschen Fernsehen. Zunächst moderierte Felix allein, von 1983 an gemeinsam mit seiner Ehefrau, der Schweizer Sängerin Paola. 1980 hatte das Paar geheiratet.

Anfang der neunziger Jahre zog sich Felix als Moderator zurück und arbeitete hinter der Kamera - unter anderem auch als Berater für "Verstehen Sie Spaß?". 2003 wurde mit dem Bambi für sein Lebenswerk ausgezeichnet, 2011 mit dem Schweizer Fernsehpreis.

"Ich muss annehmen, was ist"

In den vergangenen Jahren hatte sich Felix aus der Öffentlichkeit zurückgezogen. Er kämpfte seit 2003 mit einer Krebserkrankung. Im Januar 2012 hatte der Moderator im Ostschweizer Magazin "Anzeiger" über seine Erkrankung gesprochen. "Ich lebe nach dem Prinzip des 'coping'", sagte er damals. "Das heißt, ich muss annehmen, was ist. Mir sagen, dass ich hier hindurch muss und dass es am Ende des Tunnels wieder ein Licht gibt. Das hält mich stark."

Felix arbeitete in seiner langen TV-Karriere noch für zahlreiche andere Sendungen, unter anderem für "Das große Bücherquiz", "Grüezi mitenand" und "Lieder gehen um die Welt". Populär wurde er 1974 bis 1977 mit der Spielshow "Teleboy", die Einschaltquoten von bis zu 70 Prozent erreichte und eine der meistgesehensten Sendung in der Geschichte des Schweizer Fernsehens ist.

Seine berufliche Laufbahn begann Felix als Lehrer, verdingte sich aber schon während des Studiums als Hörspielautor. Seit 1963 arbeitete er als Radioreporter für die Schweizer Rundfunkgesellschaft (SRG).​


Quelle:Spiegel online


Tschööö Kurt


----------



## MetalFan (19 Mai 2012)

Ein großer des Deutschen TVs - R.I.P.


----------



## Sachse (19 Mai 2012)

RIP Felix


----------



## Rumpelmucke (19 Mai 2012)

Tja... "coping"... welches Licht soll am Ende des Lebens kommen? Mir ist dieser Zweckoptimismus das gleiche wie Selbstbetrug... Aber jeder wie er muss.


----------



## Brian (19 Mai 2012)

Ein grosser Mann der TV Geschichte schrieb hat die grosse Bühne für immer verlassen,habe die Sendung 'Verstehen sie Spass' mit ihm gerne gesehen.Ruhe in Frieden Kurt und den Angehörigen mein tiefstes Beileid...


----------



## congo64 (19 Mai 2012)

Beileid seiner Frau Paola und seiner Familie


----------



## Chamser81 (19 Mai 2012)

Er war einer der ganz großen Showmaster! Solche Leute werden immer weniger!

R.I.P


----------



## robsen80 (19 Mai 2012)

R.I.P. Kurt. Mit dir ist einer der letzten "Großen" der TV-Branche von uns gegangen!


----------



## Max100 (20 Mai 2012)

Er war vor allem nie aufdringlich, es ist wirklich schade um ihn, einem der Großen im TV!


----------

